# 2012 MES 40 Now at Sam's



## roadkill cafe (Nov 15, 2012)

I was just on the Sam's website and see they now have the 2012 MES 40 available for _$299.98_. The 2012 model # is different now, 20072612 (possibly due to the re-engineered chip tray unit from the recall). Currently it shows that it's only available online. In the pictures of the 2012 model, it shows the inside picture of the 2011 which is different. Dimensions are slightly different between the 2012 & 2011 also. 25"L x 20.1"W x 40.2"D (2012) vs. 25.6"L x 19.3"W x 41.3"D (2011). Here's a link: http://www.samsclub.com/sams/electric-smoker/prod7080346.ip

Just thought I'd pass the info along.

Steve


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey thanks! That's the "New Generation" one. Yep shows online but you have the option of entering a Club for pickup. Shows in stock at one of the Clubs in Colorado Springs.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 15, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Hey thanks! That's the "New Generation" one. Yep shows online but you have the option of entering a Club for pickup. Shows in stock at one of the Clubs in Colorado Springs.


Sweet...I'd call them before trekking over there. When I was looking at the MES they showed in stock but when I got there none were on the sales floor. The Customer Service Manager said they had been out for quite some time. Like I needed to waste the gas. Here's the item # if you need it. *MES Model: *20072612 *Sam's **Item #: 638439*.

If you're not a Sam's Club Member you can still shop there. Here's links to the One Day Pass http://help.samsclub.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/279?rdir=true&&_requestid=26705

http://help.samsclub.com/ci/fattach...ibA==/filename/One+Day+Pass+11.21+revised.pdf

Good luck and Happy Smoking!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice I really want one Mrs Santa


----------



## hvactstatguy (Nov 16, 2012)

Just ordered one. Been wanting one all year. The wife said "Go Ahead" She loves what comes out of my propane or side smokers. love the idea of setting up some butts and not checking them every hour or two. Now, should I get a AMNPS? If so which one for the MES 40?


----------



## garyinmd (Nov 16, 2012)

Just ordered the new generation 40 online from Sam's, shows I should have it late next week but with the holiday who knows.  Still using the MES 30 but looking for something with more room.

MES                         299.98

Shipping                      13.43

S Dakota sales tax       18.81

Total delivered to door 332.22


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 16, 2012)

HvacTstatGuy said:


> Just ordered one. Been wanting one all year. The wife said "Go Ahead" She loves what comes out of my propane or side smokers. love the idea of setting up some butts and not checking them every hour or two.* Now, should I get a AMNPS?* If so which one for the MES 40?


 Absolutely, I have the AMNPS and love it, but I hear good things about the AMNTS (tube smoker) too. You should drop Todd a line or call and ask. Congrats on your pending new MES.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2012)

Anybody get the new model from SAMS yet?

Is SAMS delivering the new model or old model?

I have (3) of the older models, and want a new 2012 model to play with

Todd


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey Todd, as I rcall, Garyinmd received the 2012 model. Also, as posted on Sam's website, from 11/24/12 to 12/2/12 there's _*FREE STANDARD SHIPPING*_ on this unit as a Cyber Week Special. Pretty cool, huh? I wish I had waited. Could have save quite a bit.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't forget that Sams sells a 1 year and 2 year extended warranty.  I don't know what the cost is anymore but 6 years ago the 1yr was $15 and the 2 year was $30.  The MFG warranty is 90 days from date of purchase.  I'm not a big fan of extended warranties, but in this case I am.  There are stories from SMF members of their MES failing after one year and getting a new MES as a replacement since they had the 2 yr warranty.


----------



## hvactstatguy (Nov 26, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> Anybody get the new model from SAMS yet?
> 
> Is SAMS delivering the new model or old model?
> 
> ...


Got mine delivered from SAMs last Wednesday. Seasoned it that night along with the AMNPS that came from you also on Wednesday. Then we had to take a holiday road trip. Finally have some TBS happening right now with some ribs.













2012-11-21 11.55.59.jpg



__ hvactstatguy
__ Nov 21, 2012


















2012-11-26 10.43.13.jpg



__ hvactstatguy
__ Nov 26, 2012


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm on that like stink on poo poo!

THX!

Todd


----------



## smokinjo1965 (Nov 26, 2012)

I might just buy this thing to, that's cheap for the new version and I'm a member. But can a person leave this on there deck in the winter time or should I wait till spring since 2 cars take up our garage in the winter. Would probably have to buy some tarp or some grill cover because I have heard not to buy there's as it's thin non waterproof junk.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 27, 2012)

Can one of the new owners post a picture of the data plate for me. I wanted some information from the new plate. It should be on the back. I don't need the serial number you should black it out in the picture so no one can use it. Thanks.


----------



## garyinmd (Nov 27, 2012)

Texacajun, I will try to remember tonight to get picture.  I took a couple but just of the serial number to register it with MB.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 27, 2012)

Here ya go Jake....













Back Plate.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Nov 27, 2012


----------



## pappy50 (Nov 27, 2012)

roadkill tks for the pic......one thing helped me was on the back label it shows watts 1200...there was concern due to an advertisement it may only be 650 watt...believe the shipping box showed that.....on one of the post.  this should help clear that issue up


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 28, 2012)

pappy50 said:


> roadkill tks for the pic......one thing helped me was on the back label it shows watts 1200...there was concern due to an advertisement it may only be 650 watt...believe the shipping box showed that.....on one of the post.  this should help clear that issue up


Not a problem Pappy. I don't think 650w would ever get a 40 up to temp efficiently. Especially in the colder weather outside of my area.


----------



## pappy50 (Nov 28, 2012)

got you sir


----------



## exromenyer (Nov 28, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Not a problem Pappy. I don't think 650w would ever get a 40 up to temp efficiently. Especially in the colder weather outside of my area.



Man as I starting to get concerned with all the talks of the 2nd generation only being 650 watt.  I just bought one from sams tonight, they had two left, one was the model with the controls on the back and the other the one pictured above and they were the same price.  My back plate also states 1200 watt.....

I will provide a review after I cure it and smoke in it....

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## pappy50 (Nov 29, 2012)

RK ...tks for your info.....ordered one today through Sam's webb sight....Sams # 638439..says will not ship until Dec 5.....must be lots ordering.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 29, 2012)

pappy50 said:


> RK ...tks for your info.....ordered one today through Sam's webb sight....Sams # 638439..says will not ship until Dec 5.....must be lots ordering.


You're more than welcome Pappy. Dec. 5th ship plus about another 5-7 days in transit isn't very long....unless you're the one waiting. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Still, it's worth what you'll save had you gone down to Atlanta to BPS. You're in a beautiful area. Have family from Dalton and good friends over in Ringgold.


----------



## deltadude (Nov 29, 2012)

FOR NEW MES 40 owners with the *heat shield/slant drip tray*, I curious to know how or if that shield and the reflected heat affects the AWNPS if set in the drip pan at the bottom of the MES?  My guess would be that the additional reflected heat would make it drier underneath and the burning/smoldering pellets shouldn't have any problem staying lit.

Please report if you own one of the new generation MES 40s.

How does the *heat shield/slant drip tray* work?

Does it help to even out heat distribution in the MES?  Tested with probes in several areas?

Does it work for catching the majority of drippings, and effectively drain away that liquid? 

Is there any danger of grease residue catching fire on that slant metal above the heat element side?

Any other cons or pros regarding the shield/drip thingy?

How does that smaller water pan work?

Is there enough water for a 12+ hour smoke, as in large pork butt or brisket?

Obviously if the water level reduces each hour the water pan is releasing moisture, is it excessive or just enough (your best guess)?

How do you feel about the fit and finish inside and outside of this latest generation of MES 40s?

What if any Pros & Cons based on your experience with the new generation MES 40s?

If you are using the AWNPS with a new generation MES 40.

Can you use the water pan and the AWNPS without a alum foil cover over the AWNPS?

If using the water pan do you need the alum foil cover over the AWNPS?

If NOT using the water pan do you need a foil cover over the AWNPS?


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 29, 2012)

Good evening Delta (guess it should be afternoon for you). I can't answer all your questions but will answer what I can. I'm sure others will chime in with their experiences thus far. Hope this helps, even if just a little.


deltadude said:


> FOR NEW MES 40 owners with the *heat shield/slant drip tray*, I curious to know how or if that shield and the reflected heat affects the AWNPS if set in the drip pan at the bottom of the MES?  My guess would be that the additional reflected heat would make it drier underneath and the burning/smoldering pellets shouldn't have any problem staying lit. Air flow is still the key. First time using the AMNPS I had to re-light several times. Chip tray was out about 1-1/2" and once I found the "sweet spot" with the loader chute out I haven't had them go out since. However, about 2 weeks ago during a brisket smoke I had it out too much and went through a full AMNPS load + another reloaded row in about 7 or 8 hours.
> 
> Please report if you own one of the new generation MES 40s.
> 
> ...


----------



## charcoal junkie (Nov 29, 2012)

I was reading on another forum that the MES gen 2s u buy @ Sam's or Wally World are made cheaper than the ones u can buy @ BassPro. Is this true, is that why they r less @ Sam's.


----------



## tpalshadow (Nov 30, 2012)

This I doubt, they are all the same model number from the reading I have done.


----------



## tpalshadow (Nov 30, 2012)

charcoal junkie said:


> I was reading on another forum that the MES gen 2s u buy @ Sam's or Wally World are made cheaper than the ones u can buy @ BassPro. Is this true, is that why they r less @ Sam's.


This I doubt.  From what I have seen they are all the same model numbers...


----------



## texacajun (Dec 1, 2012)

I updated the Masterbuilt electric smoker model number list. There is more than one model number for this 2nd Gen's.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/masterbuilt-electric-smokehouse-models


----------



## dward51 (Dec 1, 2012)

At one time Cabela's had the all stainless steel MES models and the Sam's Club was a stainless front only (Not sure about Bass Pro, it may have been the all stainless model also). These all stainless models also cost more.  I think those days are long gone though as I have not seen a all stainless model even advertised anywhere in at least a year (and most of that was probably old stock).  I would think there are only one or two flavors of MES in actual production at any given time, and the profit margins are too slim to allow for company "X" to have their custom model.  End result is a 40" MES is a 40" MES no matter who sell it (but verify the model number for sure).

Update..............

Looked at the link in Texacajun's post and there are several model numbers in current 2nd generation production, but they appear to have the same specs.  Wonder if they just apply a different model number plate if it is going to be shipped to Sam's, Cabela's, etc.... sort of like they do with the TV's from the big box stores vs the club warehouses (same physical product, just change the model number as a "special" unit for a specific vendor).   It will be interesting to see if there are other subtle differences that have not yet been documented.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 4, 2012)

I was at the local Sam's Club looking at another item and checked to see if they had the 2012 models on the floor yet.  Nope, they only had about 8 of the 2011 models.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, this is strange. I just checked the Sam's Club web site and now they only show the 2011 model. 2012 model isn't even listed. First they showed both, then only 2012, now only 2011.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 5, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Wow, this is strange. I just checked the Sam's Club web site and now they only show the 2011 model. 2012 model isn't even listed. First they showed both, then only 2012, now only 2011.


Just as a note, not sure it matters but I just bought a new MES 40 at Sams Club here outside of Charlotte NC.  I had them pull it and put it aside for me.  Doing all the research I have from this forum I noticed the one they pulled was different than what I expected.  I know the older model had the big oval water pan, rear grease catcher, screw on digital controls on the top rear of the unit.  I was going to go get the older one because I also read that those had better wattage and so much has changed.  I put them side by side an the biggest difference to me was just the updates which I personally liked.... I purchased it about 2 weeks ago and it is the newer one with the bigger inside fire box holder, deeper square water pan (some had that shallow oval long one) controls are built into the top front, grease catcher pulls out from the middle of the two front legs and it is 1200 watts.  I've smoked a chicken and Dutch's wicked baked beans and they came out phenomenal.  I will be cooking 4 Boston Butts this weekend and a quadruple batch of Dutch's wicked baked beans so I'll be sure to give some more feedback / thoughts on that...... I also used the AMNPS.......

Just my two cents ya'll.........


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 5, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Good evening Delta (guess it should be afternoon for you). I can't answer all your questions but will answer what I can. I'm sure others will chime in with their experiences thus far. Hope this helps, even if just a little.


I'd like to add some of my findings and some more questions to this......*I've responded in blue*

FOR NEW MES 40 owners with the *heat shield/slant drip tray*, I curious to know how or if that shield and the reflected heat affects the AWNPS if set in the drip pan at the bottom of the MES?  My guess would be that the additional reflected heat would make it drier underneath and the burning/smoldering pellets shouldn't have any problem staying lit. Air flow is still the key. First time using the AMNPS I had to re-light several times. Chip tray was out about 1-1/2" and once I found the "sweet spot" with the loader chute out I haven't had them go out since. However, about 2 weeks ago during a brisket smoke I had it out too much and went through a full AMNPS load + another reloaded row in about 7 or 8 hours.

I made the mistake of foiling the heat shield and keeping the water tray out... I think that was a factor to the AMNPS burning quicker than I wanted.  Talked with DaveOmak and we think that was it.  Will try this a little bit differently this coming weekend... I'm going to remove that entirely and put some foil on the racks below the pork butts to catch the grease drippings.

Please report if you own one of the new generation MES 40s.

How does the *heat shield/slant drip tray* work? Works fine if foods are in the middle. More to rear or front and it drips to the bottom pan.

Does it help to even out heat distribution in the MES?  Tested with probes in several areas? I only have one Mav 732 but Garyin md just did some jerky and tested with several probes. He posted the log with time/temps/probe location. Here's a link to the thread it's in. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131300/jerky-to-break-in-new-mes40-new-generation#post_892227

Just got the Maverick ET 732 so I will be able to provide feedback sometime Sunday.....

Does it work for catching the majority of drippings, and effectively drain away that liquid? Yes, never much in the bottom but I have usually been placing a foil pan under larger items such as brisket/butts with a cup or so of water.

Is there any danger of grease residue catching fire on that slant metal above the heat element side? Haven't had any issues when grease has landed above the element on the drip diverter, yet. Did a rack of ABTs and no prob with the bacon grease that landed there.

I didn't have any flare ups however, I was only doing one chicken in the middle of the smoker so nothing dripped on the element side.  Will know better after the pork butts friday and saturday.

Any other cons or pros regarding the shield/drip thingy? *Pro:* Width is good enough to catch

most drippings and carry them to the water tray. *Con:* Very tight fit. Usually I have to remove one side or both of the rack holders to tilt and remove.   WOW what a tight fit... I can almost NOT get mine in and out of the smoker it's so tight.. Appears that I have to really go at an angle to get it in and even at that, tight.....

How does that smaller water pan work? Total capacity to within 1/2" of brim is 4.5 cups BUT there is a line marked on the inside that says "MAX WATER" at 2 cups. Don't know why. Who pays attention anyway. ;o)

Is there enough water for a 12+ hour smoke, as in large pork butt or brisket? Sorry, I use sand in the pan and a couple cups of water in a foil pan above.

Obviously if the water level reduces each hour the water pan is releasing moisture, is it excessive or just enough (your best guess)? Can't answer, sorry.

How do you feel about the fit and finish inside and outside of this latest generation of MES 40s? Fit & finish seem to be very solid. No heat or smoke leaks around door (latch is not cranked down) and latches very lightly.

I like the style, finish and setup of the MES 40.  I had almost no leaks and I didn't mess with the door latch at all.. I had a few smoke plumes above the top of the door but it appears they were far and few in between.

What if any Pros & Cons based on your experience with the new generation MES 40s? I will say that cleaning the window is a PITA but I'm glad I have it. It's nice to be able to check on the AMNPS to make sure it still going without opening unit as well as bark formation even though it's a bit difficult to see.

I would agree with the cleaning of the inside window.  IF you use a sponge, plan to buy MANY and throw one out after each window cleaning. This is probably the norm anyways.  I didn't sterilize the racks yet only cleaned the window and probe but mine is a yellowish color now and I don't see much of that coming off unless there is something someone here can please share with me in doing so.......It's been seasoned !

If you are using the AWNPS with a new generation MES 40.

Can you use the water pan and the AWNPS without a alum foil cover over the AWNPS? Not a lot of room between AMNPS & bottom of water pan.

If using the water pan do you need the alum foil cover over the AWNPS? As I mentioned above, I usually use sand but I can say this. When cold smoking cheese the first time I put ice in the water pan and there was some condensation dripping on the AMNPS. Didn't put it out though. Today I did another batch of cheese with the pan empty and a couple frozen water bottles and there was still a little condensation on the bottom but not enough to drip, just gooey smoke in a couple spots.

If NOT using the water pan do you need a foil cover over the AWNPS? Nope, no foil needed. AMNPS length is 8" and drip diverter is 8-7/8". 

I have a question on this last one.  If you remove that water pan you have a whole.  Wouldn't any grease catchings divert from Right to Left downhill go through that empty hole and down onto the AMNPS ? I was thinking of keeping the water pan in there to catch some of that grease OR as I stated above remove that whole thing and place tin foil on the racks below the pork butts to catch some grease with hopes that they wouldn't overflow into the AMNPS which I have placed under the water pan side... Any suggestions here ?

Thank you,

Tony


----------



## tromaron (Dec 5, 2012)

> I would agree with the cleaning of the inside window.  IF you use a sponge, plan to buy MANY and throw one out after each window cleaning.


A few paper towels with alcohol cleans it up super easy & cheap.  Works best when it's still warm.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 5, 2012)

TromaRon said:


> A few paper towels with alcohol cleans it up super easy & cheap.  Works best when it's still warm.


I'll give this a try. Thanks TR.


----------



## pappy50 (Dec 5, 2012)

Ha! Roadkill......waiting on my shipping confirmatione mail from sams club showing the new MES 40 is being shipped....they advised today would be the ship date for it   we shall see....my grandson goes to college there in dalton......hope ur family and friends in

ringgold  were kept safe during the tornado last year!!!!


----------



## pappy50 (Dec 5, 2012)

Smoking a Butt on the the old gas grill right now.......looking nice to.........by the time we get back from church tonight i believe a pulled pork sandwich will be in order.......still searching this sight and finding some amazeing stuff...........tks to all


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 6, 2012)

pappy50 said:


> Ha! Roadkill......waiting on my shipping confirmatione mail from sams club showing the new MES 40 is being shipped....they advised today would be the ship date for it   we shall see....my grandson goes to college there in dalton......hope ur family and friends in
> 
> ringgold  were kept safe during the tornado last year!!!!


Thanks Pappy. Narrow miss for their place with the twister. They sent pics of the area and it looked bad!!


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 6, 2012)

Just looked they have them available again, same price but they charge shipping.


----------



## pappy50 (Dec 7, 2012)

Well the new 40 mes suppost to be delivered today got email confirmation.   Sams was spot on with all order and shipping info.....

40 mes Sams.. Item # 638439       $299.98

 Shipping                                          0.00

Ga Tax                                            20.30

Total to the door                           $320.28

Gonna be very busy for next 3-4-days.......try to season one day over weekend .. then test it next week!!!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats Pappy. Excellent price for a 2nd Gen 40". Paid just over $400 out the door for mine at Bass Pro.


----------



## markk (Dec 8, 2012)

Went to the Sam's here in Omaha list night and they had 7 of the new style Masterbuilt smokers, called my brother inlaw he went there this morning and got the last one. Helped him unpack and assemble looks like a nice design, too bad mine is still working.


----------

